# couple of pictures



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

This is our home, which sits higher up from the reservoir. House is 500 ft from water line and about 50 higher than water line


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

from the eastern side of our line, this is ashot looking at the lower field which is below the house.. About 5 acres in this field


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

That's nice Lamar!! how many acre feet is the resv?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Beautiful place you have there.:thumbsup: How is the fishing in the lake?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

to answer both questions, the reservoir on our side has a water surface of 400 acres, it travels under a causeway to another 300 acre area. Very unique design.. After the 55 floods which devastated the area, the Corps of engineers, designed a 70 mile long flood area.. It starts in Putnam CT, lake to brook, to pond, brook, small reservoir, brook, to us, to larger and larger reservoirs until all dumps into the Quabin reservoir, which feeds Boston and greater Boston area.. The unusual thing about this is,,, the water flows due north, naturally... Fishing is great if your a fisherman.. I am not and don't have the patience to hold a pole.. I leave fishing to those who want to.. NOthing I have an interest in..


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

As with all CE impoundments you can't access the water from your property, or is yours different?


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

oh yes, it is wide open for fishermen, providing you have a license and there are many motor boats,, Because there are miles of stone laden brooks that feed one water body to the other,, there is a natural filter system. As you get closer to Quabbin,, the boats aren't allowed and I'm not sure about fishing.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Lamar, that's good, Most of the water in the US is now controlled by the CoE, For instance when I retired from Alaska and moved to Grand Lake (NE OK) The big Q was why did you decide to retire here?

The answer is there are only five lakes (relatively large) not controlled by the CoE's! Meaning that you can own property to the water and beyond!! Grand Lake is one of them, a major hydro elec. producer built in the early 40's and controlled by FERC not CoE , Although getting more restrictive every day , 300 feet of shoreline will be mine to use as I see fit (within reason of course) and is grandfathered to this property!!

It also is a pain to take care of (log/debris cleanup etc.) but with free unlimited irrigation water use, dock placement and now priced in excess of $1200.00 per foot, Even for me it's a no brainier!! 

About one third of it!
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Workingaroundwater.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Picture shows the right type of tractor to have... The other half of this farm, that is owned by my sister in law, has one of the many ponds that feed this system,.. She owns the pond outright and the one across the interstate highway, is owned by my mother in law, outright. All they were required to do, was allow water to flow,. They each gave a 12 ft wide swath for this to happen, Many times in a given week, especially in summer, we have to throw people out. Of course they all yell, you don't own water rights,.. Problem is, we are on the CT/MA lines and all these people come over from MAss,,, In Ct, there are something like 20 ponds, that people own outright,. In Mass, this does not happen.. It becomes challenging sometimes until I walk out with my 22 gauge (empty) of clips,., They tend to leave,, Always get threatened and I tell them to have their lawyer call.. It hasn't happened yet....


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Grand lake has 1600 miles of shore line and we are to allow people to traverse the shore line (that does not mean take up a squating position)  Actualy we have never had a problem with the exception that my GF thinks that the Bass Tournament guys are somehow being devious in ploting to catch HER FISH!!!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice pictures, guys! Although that one Dean posted has a little problem with color .....to much orange!:furious: 

I'm HOPING to build a couple ponds this next year or so - puddles compared to what you have, just 2 acres, or so, apiece!
I'm not a big fisherman, either - never find the time (been 25 years!frown ).

That lake front property sure gets pricey! The NRD is trying to get a 4000 acre lake built about 20 miles south of here by using Eminent Domain to steal land. Then they will hand it over to a private developer to sell lots on and additional 2000 acres.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *..... don't have the patience to hold a pole.... *


There ways of fishing that don't require a pole. Dynamite comes to mind. I'm also told you can use an old telephone magneto, of course, I don't know nothing about that, I’m a pole fisherman.

Joking aside, you have a great place it is a pity that there are those who want to trespass. Careful with that unloaded shotgun. Hope no one ever calls your bluff with one that is loaded.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

on another net, I got really off the wall the other day because a draft dodger was bragging how he would have been a great officer, if he has served, however, the crazed and drugged Vietnam vet "probably" would have fragged him.. I got so mad, I used four and five letter words. Of course my response was removed immediately..... On the other hand, last winter a group of snow mobilers, stopped at the neighbors that live down below me, and right on the water. They said something like, too bad that crackpot doesn't allow us to run his fields, The neighbor,, who is a great friend, told them as calm as can be,.,. are you crazy, he's been shot a few times over in Vietnam and boy is he looney toons. Just don't know what will set him off on any given day... I had to laugh at that one. but, evidently it is working.. A few weeks ago, at the local gas station, it was brought up again. I said, no problem. I stretched piano wire 500 plus feet.. They won't see it till it's too late.... Sometimes I have to view this as self induced laughter..


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Lamar said: "on another net, I got really off the wall the other day because a draft dodger was bragging how he would have been a great officer, if he has served, however, the crazed and drugged Vietnam vet "probably" would have fragged him.. I got so mad, I used four and five letter words. Of course my response was removed immediately..."

Well I not only concured with Lamar but was simultaneously invited to graze elsewhere as I unceremoniously pointed out those that were indeed orificialy challanged!! We now have a mutual bond forged with disdain!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Aw, come on, go easy on the poor draft dodger, he might grow up to be President! (Was he from Arkansas?):furious:


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm going to hit the sack, however, my neighbor was sent to Israel to college there, Something about family members and the cost was just about zero. Here he is, born and raised in Waterbury Connecticut, and attending school in a fairly new country called Israel.. Because of his visiting status and that of near zero costs for college, he was drafted in the Israeli army. Very similar to what we call the Nat'l guard units... He was in their army 65 through 68. Broke his leg on one operation during the 67 war on the Sinai.... Finished school and returned home. Guy is really smart as he speaks 4 different languages, can read and write them too.. How can you hate a guy like this, a citizen of the US, and drafted into the Israeli army.. He is now in his late 60's.. Quite a neighbor to have... We were sitting talking one night about war basics,, I had showed him my legs where I was shot three times... Then his wife got the picture album and he told me about being drafted,,, So being a US citizen doesn't always work in our favor. Don't matter to me, a great neighbor and even though his house is on a postage stamp, he don't like the visiting city slicker snowmobiler's either...


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Really fine place there, Lamar! I had some friends that were from the NH area back when I was a younger man. I will post some pictures of my place here in MS soon. I got hit really hard from Katrina and it got about a hundred of my trees, damaged 2 large workshops, and tremendous roof damage to my home. This looks like a great forum, and I hope to become a regular visitor.

:grapevine


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Glad you found us, and Welcome Aboard! Looking forward to all your pictures and posts!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractorforum OleGrandWizard. I see you stated in your profile that you are you are a retired pilot. I’m sure you will fit right in with the two or three already here.

Sorry to hear you had Katrina damage. 

If you visit regular with pictures your won‘t be a visitor but a regular member. Visitor or member we are glad to have you.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome as well OleGrandWizard! :cheers: Sorry to hear that you had so much hurricane damage. I have some friend who live in Picayunne and I hear that the damage and looting was terrible. Glad you found us and hope your repairs are done or at least on schedule.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Boy,
I read things like the damage grandoldwizzard received from Katrina, and that makes my make shift tractor shelter, pale in comparison.. Hope you get all of it fixed within a reasonable time and what you want...


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *Aw, come on, go easy on the poor draft dodger, he might grow up to be President! (Was he from Arkansas?):furious: *


 Say what ? (from Arkansas) do you mean (like Clinton?)


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I figured you chime in on that one, Don! Yeah - I meant Clinton! Didn't mean to get the rest of the fine people from Arkansas mad at me!:furious:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *I figured you chime in on that one, Don! Yeah - I meant Clinton! Didn't mean to get the rest of the fine people from Arkansas mad at me!:furious: *


Naaaa, he embarrased all of us, we (Americans) won`t let that drag us down. Just teasin ya Fordfarm


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep welcome aboard, OGWizard....I got my private pilot license about year and half ago...maybe two years now...I was in on a "time share"....me and a buddy went in on a very nice Piper Warrior II - 161. Nice plane...as I had trained on one nearly identical. I managed to get lots of hours in that plane...so it was definately worth it....then....My divorce pretty much grounded that hobby operation...hehe...if you know what I mean....but I am hoping to get back in the seat sometime this spring if my home get finished and I have any $ left over....:furious: 

:F4: 

In any case, as you know we lost 3 homes between our family down here in LA and it has been difficult....living out of your home for months is really hard....moving, living in trailer, moving to relatives....I am still not living at home.....hopefully soon I get something finished with it....I have been working endlessly on my parent's home....as they are in late 70s and father is weak and sick with couple of major problems. Their home should be pretty much done within 2 weeks!

It has been a long and difficult road...but I think it will all be OK in the end....Thanks for checking us out at TF....hope to see you around these parts alot!

yumyum


----------

